# Quins



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

I was just trying to get a feel for how many other people out there have quins. What kind of breeding success you are having, and how bold your frogs are. I would also like to see some pictures of everyones quins so please post em if you got em.

















mine are very shy and i seldom get the chance to get a pic, but they get out about a clutch every 7-10 days. so atleast they are happy.


----------



## SeaDuck (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi, we have a breeding group and see them frequently. They started breeding at about two years old. Attached is a picture of a male moving a tadpole. Next is the froglet from that same tadpole. The little one ended up being fed by two girls in the enclosure and was one of the largest tadpoles from a thumbnail that I have ever seen. Robert


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

beautiful legs wow mine are about 6-8 months old so i hope they color up alittle more with age.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

I think Joe Nickerson breeds them, but other than that I don't know of anyone. Beautiful frogs btw (both of you).


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Naturose will help color up the legs and the flash marks (IME). I have heard/read it also depends on the frogs lineage. From what I remember - the German line that Phil Tan has produces offspring with deeper orange legs. But - I don't know how much validity there is in that. 

I have a breeding group. They also started breeding at about 2 years of age. The first year, they produced a limited number of eggs - but all of the froglets morphed healthy. This year, they have been producing a good number of eggs, but so far all offspring have morphed with SLS (6 so far, 4 raised out of tank, 2 raised in the tank). I still have a number of tads being raised, so I am hoping a few will morph ok.

They are very sporadic breeders - and seem to be somewhat seasonal. I have had breeding start in the early summer both years. Last year they stopped before fall, but this year they are still laying.

In addition to Joe N, Rob (kleinhanz) has a group. And then Todd Kelley and Phil Tan have their breeding groups that are the origin of most of the frogs in the hobby. They are out there - but you don't hear about them too much.

Some pictures:

























One of the froglets from 2007:


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

i love the legs on those Ive been supplementing naturose since i got them. they had no flash marks at all when i picked them up. they started to breed about 3 weeks after i got them at the mars show back in September. so far i got about 35 fertile eggs. i got them as the German ptan line. i noticed that in the past 3 weeks the stripes have went from white to a sort of chartreuse iridescence, very cool looking. has anyone ever heard or possibly have a recording of their call. Ive never heard a peep out of them. i hear my retic and he is very quiet.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Naturose takes time to make a difference. You will probably see it next year some time. If you include it in the tad food - you will probably also make a difference in the froglets.

I have never heard my Retics - so I can't give you a reference to them. But it is very low. I know some have never even heard theirs call - so I might have a loud male. It is a long, low, faint call. The best I have heard it described as is a door creaking. But - if they are breeding - you know you have a male and that is all that you should worry about.

When breeding, my frogs will produce 2 eggs every 7-10 days. I think there is a second female in the tank, but I only get one clutch at a time. 

Great to hear about the breeding - I would just say be ready for them to shut down, and also SLS can be quite prevalent in this species.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

yeah i heard they can be variable. i recently moved them from a ten gal to a 20vert and that was my biggest concern was if they would stop breeding. but it didn't phase them. I'm expecting sls to be an issue especially with them being young frogs but maybe ill get lucky. i have plenty right now to find out they give me at least 10 eggs every 2 weeks.


----------



## Pitcom (Sep 5, 2008)

I would love to get a pair of these guys. They are fantastic!


----------



## SeaDuck (Nov 8, 2006)

As Oz said Naturose is the best way to supplement their diet to have them color fully. I don't pull their eggs and have found that letting our group care for some if not all of the tadpoles reduces the SLS to zero. I also see better coloration and bigger froglets. The froglet picture I posted was 20 days out of the water when I took the photo and remains in the parent enclosure. Good luck they are very nice frogs. Robert


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

i left the 2 most resent clutches for them to raise. the last clutch i left the male didn't transport them. so ill see what he does now. here is a pic of the last clutch i pulled about a week ago. and how I'm keeping the tads 3 to a 32 oz cup.


----------



## denfrogs (Dec 10, 2007)

I have a trio, 
they are very bold, i get to see them all the time 
no breeding behavior yet but they are a little young still.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

this is great, more people than expected. great pictures everyone.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

well i finally got to see my quins transport. and they have been busy. here is the male with a tad and one of the tads they deposited.

















anyone know what kind of parents they are or is pulling them a better option. i wanted to let them transport so they at least feel like they are not laying eggs for nothing.


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

Wow! They are way prettier than I thought they would be. Thanks for the tads Steve! Hope they don't come out SLS...


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Despite their resemblance to other thumbnail frogs, quins are closely related to galactonotus. So while they transport their tads to water they do not feed them with infertile eggs.

However I have noticed that the parents seem to 'check up' on the deposited tads on a frequent basis...this behavior may lead some to believe that parental care is occurring. But from what I've observed, the parents are visiting to observe as opposed to feeding.

However tads can be successfully morphed out in the parental viv subsisting on drowned FFs and other nutrients in their water source.

Bill


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

have you guys found that they get brighter legs as they get older?


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

In my experience they tend to become a bit duller with age unless the frogs are supplemented with a coloration agent.

Bill


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

well thats good to know i think I'm going to let them keep a few in the tank so they feel a sense of accomplishment and go back to pulling eggs.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

here is an update on the tads three of them are getting ready to pop front legs so hope fully they don't have sls. this is one of them not the best pic but these are some skittish tads.


----------



## denfrogs (Dec 10, 2007)

Im so exited !!! 
they started breeding 
I now have one tad in the water and they just laid another clutch !!!


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

here is the next clutch getting ready to morph out. they all look good to. this will make about 20 successful morphed.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Awsome frogs, I will have to pick a few up sometime.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Steve keep them coming. I will defintily be picking up two from you. I already have one and he seems to be quite outgoing. He will let me look at him unless if I make a sudden movement then he darts to the back on the viv. However if I wait for a while he'll come back out.


----------

